# Overclocking



## rohit_bawa (Dec 29, 2006)

Can i overclock my cpu with this conf.

CPU: Genuine Intel Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz

Mothboard: Mercury Intel(R) pi845GLM

If i can, then how (safely).


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 29, 2006)

See if the motherboard has FSB control in the BIOS. If it exists then you can, else you can't.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 29, 2006)

Mercury motherboard do not support overclocking


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 29, 2006)

download speedfan. they have some options


----------



## satyamy (Dec 29, 2006)

rohit_bawa said:
			
		

> Genuine


wht do u mean by that
All Intel Processore are Genuine
Their is no one to make pirated Processor
well as all above said their is no chance for u too Overclock bcoz of Mercury board


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

a noob question. does the Processors need/have their own drivers??? 

my proccy: Intel Pentium 4, 3.06GHz, 519k.

in Intel's download page, i did not find anything.

so i just wanna make sure. (i'm going to use this proccy in intel 965 m/b)


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 29, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> a noob question. does the Processors need/have their own drivers???
> 
> my proccy: Intel Pentium 4, 3.06GHz, 519k.
> 
> ...




windows have da processor driver n it is also not like other drivers which get updated


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

so its same as DVD/CD ROM drive, no need for separate drivers installation.

thanks for clearing my doubt.


----------

